# Tulsa D/Q



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm getting it together. June 12 & 13, 2010, Stillwater, OK


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Will it be a double D/Q like last year or just Tulsa?
Thanks for your help looking forward to coming.

Brandon


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh, no! You scheduled it during my vacation.  You should have consulted me first. :lol:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

bmiles said:


> Will it be a double D/Q like last year or just Tulsa?
> Thanks for your help looking forward to coming.
> 
> Brandon


Just us right now, might get ahold of Tim West, Frank Price and Judy Carter (Cimarron Retriever Club) 
If you show some interest they might get motivated


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Oh, no! You scheduled it during my vacation.  You should have consulted me first. :lol:


Sorry Charles, I suggested moving up one week, didnt work for the guys.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

I have one that can run each & a double D-Q would be nice as its a long way to Tulsa from Chicago!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going to be there, but alas no dog to run. Mine is on the bench until July and then going to need several months to shape up. I had really hoped to run in OK! Lots of people to meet face to face for the first time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

If it was a double it might be worth driving up from Fl I have family in Mo I need to see. Isn't it a little on the warm side there that time of year?


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Slim, you're gonna have to buy all the beer if we're going to do this!

Two of our four club members will be gone to the National Am and that leaves Judy, Kent and me to run the whole thing!

We do need a new club trailer, so maybe we can be pressured into it. We'll wampus soon and report back.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

We have lots of water to stick em in.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tim, hippies don't buy beer they drink yours.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ill be fishing, hiking, lounging in and around Beaver lake Arkansas that weekend, so everybody that comes need to bring Tim a beer to show their appreciation. Bring your shotguns and volunteer to help, this is a tight budget trial, we do it for you, there is nothing else going on in June in this region, most of the big truck pros are gone north so its a good opportunity to get some derby points or get your dog QAA. The Grounds and water at Rockerin are phenomenal and judges can put water in every test if necessary to keep dogs cool. Have fun, God bless, see you soon, Paul


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Sorry Charles, I suggested moving up one week, didnt work for the guys.


The previous weekend would probably work much better for Cimarron. As Tim said, Mike and I will be gone June 11-13. (But it's a good kind of gone.)

fp


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

I will bring 3 dogs and run both events (Tulsa and Cimarron) ***IF*** you guys put together a Double DQ and run it on June 5, 6.........


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> The previous weekend would probably work much better for Cimarron. As Tim said, Mike and I will be gone June 11-13. (But it's a good kind of gone.)
> 
> fp


Here is to hoping I have the same problem.. One point from it.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Here is to hoping I have the same problem.. One point from it.


You and Rainey are running well

See you in Klamath


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Looks like we're on go, pending AKC approval. 

You'll are gonna have to put up with Judy and I judging again unless we can talk some other sucka into doing it.

I need a flier shooter for both days and maybe a marshal.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Entries open for Tulsa and Cimarron.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Running order is posted for both Tulsa and Cimarron. The DJIA will be used to determine running order in the qualifyig and the derby at this trial. A rotation of the running order may be issued by the judges. Have fun and good luck to all. 

Paul Rainbolt, Chairman at large


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

The Qual today is a double poison bird. Long bird shot first at about 275, then flyer on the right shot into the test. Pull the dogs off both marks and run a blind to the left of the long bird, down a hill, through a pond, up a hill. Come back and pick up marks. Long bird is retired.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news from yesterday? Or even today so far? That sounds like a h*ll of a Q! What fun!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

19 dogs back to 3rd series in the Derby. 

10 dogs back to watermarks in the Q, I think this will probably be the last series. They didn't run another blind. The last series is a wide short triple across a small circular pond, 2 guns out, one mostly retired.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

Where can i go to see the results.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Timn,

Most likely they will be posted here or take a look at entryexpress.net on Monday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> The Qual today is a double poison bird. Long bird shot first at about 275, then flyer on the right shot into the test. Pull the dogs off both marks and run a blind to the left of the long bird, down a hill, through a pond, up a hill. Come back and pick up marks. Long bird is retired.


In a Qualifying?! :shock: Why? 

(Thanks for the info, SteelGirl.)


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> In a Qualifying?! :shock: Why?
> 
> (Thanks for the info, SteelGirl.)


I'm sure one of the big concerns is the heat, and the desire to try to keep the dogs cool by having them in water whenever possible.

Doing a triple in 90+ degree heat with humidity can be fatal, and putting the dogs in the water on a blind before picking a double is a smart way to do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Soooo....use water on the first series marks then? To the best of my knowledge, there is plenty there?

Not trying to throw anyone under the bus, but it does seem like a lot to throw at a field of Q dogs. Then again, I am only going by what I read on the Internet.


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Joe Obrien and Dance Hall Girl 1st place in the derby and on the derby list. Way to go!

Wish I could have been there.

Your friend


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations to Joe O'Brien and Kate - 1st place - Derby
From
Sunflower Retriever Club - Kansas


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Tulsa Q Results

1st - #9
2nd - #17
3rd - #16
4th - #23

RJ #18


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Cimarron Derby Results

1 - Kate - James Roberts/Joe O'Brien
2 - Jack - Greg Ye
3 - Shug - Tim Milligan
4 - Weston - Gabe Withrow
RJ - Rock - Danny Widner
Jams - Clive - Tim Milligan
 Choco - Don Brawley
 Cache - Mark Miles/Robert Finley
 Blue - Carol Morehouse


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Jan Connolly and Shug for the Derby 3rd. Congrats to Tim Milligan for training and handling! Tim also received a JAM with Clive in the Derby! Way to go Tim...Clive has only been with you two or three weeks and you guys JAM"d!!!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

The Qual today is now running the second dog. The judges decided to scrap the first setup due to the heat. It's HOT and humid here today.....I appreciate their consideration for the dogs!

The new first series is a long retired bird up the middle (nice cheaty water on the way), a short stand out bird on the left with just a corner cutter of water, and a flyer shot out into the water on the right.

The judges are working hard to set up a good Qual with limited time and plenty of heat. 

The derby is just finishing the first series.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Danny Widner for his win with Katie in the Qual and his Jam with Rock in the Derby. Way to go.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to "Jack" on your Derby 2nd. That's 2 wins,3rd and a 2nd.
Nana Sue


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Joe O'brien on the double header win in the derby with Kate, quite the feat.

Yeah!


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations to Joe O'Brien on the double header win in the derby with Kate, quite the feat.

Yeah!


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone know the other placments in the derby?


----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

Results for Tulsa's DQ are now posted on entry express. FYI James Roberts, ran and won both Derbies with Kate. Joe was running the Quals. Kate smacked the last series, a double through a pond with many dogs returning to the first fall, very tight double. Congrats to borh Kate now has 24 derby points I believe. 

Art


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Lauren Hays on her Qual 2nd Place today with Slider!


----------



## Labhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats To Gabe And Weston!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who helped this weekend, we had some great workers who never complained during the very hot and humid weekend. 

Cimarron Qual Results Congratulations to all
1 - Molly - Tim Milligan
2 - Slider - Lauren Hays Really fun to see someone so excited!!
3 - Crash - Brandon Miles
4 - Tucker - Greg Ye
RJ - Calie - Greg Ye
JAMS Quinn - Greg Ye
Boo - Mason Mayhue
Rip - Gabe Withrow
Kona - Joseph McCann


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Congratulations to Danny Widner for his win with Katie in the Qual and his Jam with Rock in the Derby. Way to go.


Thank you, Jim!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Tim Milligan and his crew of dogs. Shug took 3rd in the Derby Saturday. Tide took a 3rd in the Derby Sunday. Clive Jamed his first time out. Molly took a 1st in the Qual. Great weekend!

Congrats go out to Lauren Hays for Slider and his 2nd place in the Qual; to Danny and his pups, and all the other folks that placed and or competed.

Regards,

Linas


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats to Joe Obrian, James Roberts, and Kate for the double header....a sign of things to come. Also, congrats to Lauren and Slider for their 2nd place and QAA. Good job to all.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Joe & James on the Derby Double Header with Kate!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Congrats to Joe Obrian, James Roberts, and Kate for the double header - 19 derby points, QAA.
Do you think you might get her qualified for this years National?
Where did you get such a nice pup?


----------



## Tal Cowan (Jun 15, 2010)

Would like to say good job to Tim Milligan.

I've been at this a LONG time and finally got my first points as a owner!

TideRunner II (Tide) got third in the derby...woohoo! Feel's great. My family and I are on cloud nine.

Shallow Water Angler (Plugger) did good too. Made it to the 4th series in each Derby.


Congrats to all of Tim's dogs.

Tal Cowan


----------



## dcr (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Bill, Greg and the young guns at Blackwater...That's a bunch of ribbons in a 48 hour timeframe.


----------

